# Akios 656 vs Abu 6500



## bjfunke (Apr 21, 2005)

Looking to add another reel to my harem for the surf. I've fished Abus all my life and really like them. I've been reading up on the Akios and they are to me a copy of the Abus. The plus on them is they are already magged and have few to no plastic pieces like the Abus have. They are comparably priced and about the only difference is weight with the Akios being 5-6 oz heavier but since I don't plan on sight casting or general fishing with them, it wouldn't really matter. Anybody have experience with the Akios? Thanks.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

If their made in china,I wouldn't even consider them.If not,sounds interesting.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Stick with Abu garcia.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I read the Stripers on line forum with some regularity and there is a cult following of Akios reels. I have considered them, time and again but truthfully I have no issues with the Abu reels. Not having actually cast one myself would limit my judgment however. Tommy Farmer casting videos on youtube has him using Akios reels of record setting casts.


----------



## bjfunke (Apr 21, 2005)

They were "born" in the UK and are made in Taiwan by Okomoto. One of the guys worked for Abu for 16 yrs which explains the similarity to Abus. Nick Meyer of Breakaway likes/recommends them, but he can do things with reels that would result in blowups for me! Not at all questioning his recommendation just curious if others have used them and likes/dislikes.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you for posting this thread. I have never heard of Akios before today. They have several upgrades and some of parts can interchange with the Abuâ€™s. Definitely worth a look. I don't know about longevity, only time will tell. Don't get me wrong, I love my Abuâ€™s! They are a real Powerhouse.


----------



## bjfunke (Apr 21, 2005)

Rawpower said:


> Thank you for posting this thread. I have never heard of Akios before today. They have several upgrades and some of parts can interchange with the Abuâ€™s. Definitely worth a look. I don't know about longevity, only time will tell. Don't get me wrong, I love my Abuâ€™s! They are a real Powerhouse.


1000000% agreed RP. I have used Abus all my life and would never give them up. I hadn't heard about Akios until about a week ago. I was talking to Nick Meyer of Breakaway USA down in Corpus. He likes them so if they are good enough for him to be excited about, than they will do me just fine. About to purchase one (putting it on an Omega 10'6" from Nick's shop) and spend some time on the beach next to my Abus and see how it compares. Keep yall posted.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Picked up a brand new 6500 recently. Strung it with Berkeley 17pd mono. Equipped it with a 7 1/2" h20 extra heavy rod I caught on sale for 40 dollars. Catches fish as planned. Off the top of the head I would guess that the akios are much more expensive, over the years abus have gone up in price though.


----------



## Sharpest (Mar 31, 2014)

If it ain't broke, don't fix it. Abus are amazingly simple in design and last forever. My 6500c3 is one of the best reels I have ever owned and is my single favorite for surf use on an 8'6" Abu Conolon rod.


----------



## TXanalogkd (Oct 25, 2014)

I agree with Sharpest, I still use a 5500 that I purchased in 89. Maybe I'm partial to ABU but I can vouch for the 4500s, 5500s and Revos.


----------

